# How fast do you gain muscle?



## filberto (May 14, 2010)

I thought I'd see how fast people gain muscle, as it obviously differs from person to person.

I did a short bulk at the beginning of the year as a fairly new but determined gym goer. Over the 10 and a half week bulk, gained 2.8kg of muscle, or 1.06kg per month.

These figures come from using body fat tests before and after the bulk. My supplementation consisted of some cod liver oil tabs and PhD's Synergy stuff, as well as eating like a horse.

So how about you? Please also say if you were on a cycle/what supplements (or if you do not take any at all).

:beer:


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

impossible to say .. everyone is different .. genetic .. training .. diet .. life style .. and drugs all these will alter how fast and how much you can pack on muscle.


----------



## frowningbudda (Dec 16, 2008)

I tend to go by the mirror mate,

otherwise I'd be an OCD mess


----------



## piper (Jan 4, 2009)

Started training 3 months ago, done a 10wk cycle of cidoteston @ 2ml a week,

Also been drinkin whey protein, and on a diet.

Can't memba how many kilo in stone but I now 14st from 12st 6, I don't realy hold fat, its muscle as I'm still cut.

Hope that helps!


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

to damn long


----------



## filberto (May 14, 2010)

sizar said:


> impossible to say .. everyone is different .. genetic .. training .. diet .. life style .. and drugs all these will alter how fast and how much you can pack on muscle.


Yeah I stated this in the first line of my post, the idea of this thread is to see how people on this board do in terms of adding lean mass, sorry if my post confused you mate.



piper said:


> Started training 3 months ago, done a 10wk cycle of cidoteston @ 2ml a week,
> 
> Also been drinkin whey protein, and on a diet.
> 
> ...


That is a quality result mate. Were there any sides at all?



frowningbudda said:


> I tend to go by the mirror mate,
> 
> otherwise I'd be an OCD mess


Yeah I know what you mean I just like being able to put a number to my progress to see how its going, but I love it when you notice a difference in a mirror :thumb:


----------



## lolik (Apr 24, 2010)

it takes ages to gain muscle without roids


----------



## piper (Jan 4, 2009)

lolik said:


> it takes ages to gain muscle without roids


What a load of bollocks!!!

The right intake of good foods, supplements, proper training and a good sleep pattern and u can achieve wat I am.

Reason I took gear is cos my test levels we're low so I boost them up towards normal levels.

The forum is called uk-muscle, don't matter how u get the muscle, as long as u get it!


----------



## piper (Jan 4, 2009)

Filberto- only thing I don't like about cido is the fact my nuts we're almost non existant!

I get chest flutters like palputations, heartburn and I permenantly feel hot nd bothered.

I come off not and waiting 6 weeks and back on with 3ml cido a wk with 1 ml deca.

Cut down on my carbs a bit and uped my protein intake to 600g a day.

Well I was advised to by my uncle terry arnold, x welsh bb champ.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

piper said:


> Reason I took gear is cos my test levels we're low so I boost them up towards normal levels.


 So your cycle was around 100mg test every 7-10 days or was it even less if it was not quite normal levels?


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Can't say because aparently I lie and what I put on in the last year is impossible


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

MillionG said:


> Can't say because aparently I lie and what I put on in the last year is impossible


Me too mate! Was 11.5 stone when I started in August last year. I'm 17 dead now with visible abs.

But apparantly that's impossible even though I used gear, don't drink or smoke and diet is spot on! :confused1:


----------



## piper (Jan 4, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> So your cycle was around 100mg test every 7-10 days or was it even less if it was not quite normal levels?


Well my test levels we're low, so I went on gear to help with muscle and to raise the levels a bit. Nothing wrong with that.

Got to say though, u put your story on this forum and u hav more ****ers appear to help than tidy people

I joined this forum for help and advice nd a bit of incommon interest with some people.

Did not expect to be critisized or judged on most posts.

At the end of the day, I'm on steroids, I like taking them as I feel confident when packin on size and I really aint bothered if it affects anyone.

I am training to be a bb, I believe I got the genetics cos I never have had an ounce of fat but still been overwight in muscle mass for my size.

That's basicaluy my rant over...

But some advice. Don't critisize people or call them liars, each person is completely different in many ways!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

If i jumped on to a heavy cycle of Naps / Test / Deca today i could gain 20-30lbs in about 12 weeks but that wouldn't be muscle. The way im training now.. even when i next bulk i will be keeping the carbs lowish... I do not want bloat any more, its just not true size, my next bulk i will probably gain 14lbs as im lighter then ive ever been but it will be solid weight, i could eat more and put on double that but i don't want to look like a puffer fish, not ****d about being massive, i just wanna be big and in sick condition.. i think im about 6-12 months off where i want to be


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Wildbill said:


> Me too mate! Was 11.5 stone when I started in August last year. I'm 17 dead now with visible abs.
> 
> But apparantly that's impossible even though I used gear, don't drink or smoke and diet is spot on! :confused1:


You have done exceptionally well, tbh it is an unbelievable amount of weight vs time but i believe you.. This will make you laugh, when you posted up your 1st journal about your current progress i got a phone call saying "Is this guy a troll? thats impossible!"

Your doing well mate, but don't get stuck on the permabulk band wagon for ever.. when you feel your bf gets too high, just cut. Too many people these days (this isn't aimed at anyone on this site btw) but you see too many people who pack on size and then 'forget' to cut as they get lost in the bulking game (been there and bought the t shirt).. I seen my mate the other week and he was 19 stone of lard i was like buddy your way off the mark compared to last year... He replied "Yeh man been on dem napz but i look good for it?"


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Without gear i can forget about packing o any muscle at my age and thats only 35, but even with gear i am still only making slow gains, but i am using them as a supplement not a course, on d-bols at the moment on a 2 weeks on 1 week off low dose, and the biggest change i have noticed is my bf come down, all measurents are the same and my weight is the same, but i have lost half inch off my waist, go figure.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Not fast enough...


----------



## anne12 (Jul 28, 2010)

Hello Friends........

1.* Get Stronger*. More strength is more muscle.Get into strength training.I recommend weight training because it allows you to start light and add weight endlessly. Body-weight exercises work too.

**Weight Lifting. *Start with an empty bar. Learn proper technique. Add weight each workout to keep pushing your body out of comfort zone.

**Calisthenics* *.Pushups,Pull**up**s*,*Dips*.Switch to harder versions or add weight when they get easy.

2.* Use Free Weights. *You can lift the heaviest weights using barbells. More weight is more stress, thus more muscle. Dumbbells are great for assistance exercises, but not for your main lifts. Stay away from machines.



* Safe.* Machines force you into fixed, unnatural movement patterns which can cause injuries. Free weights replicate natural motions.


* Efficient.* Free weights force you to control and balance the weight. This builds more muscle than machines, which balance the weight for you.


* Functional.* Strength built on machines doesn't transfer to free weights or real life. No machine balances the weight for you in real life.


*3.Do Compound Exercises. *Don't imitate Pro Bodybuilders. Isolation exercises are ok once you've built base strength & muscle mass. But if you're starting to build muscle, exercises that hit several muscles at the same time are better.

Thanks

health care


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

about 14lb a yr


----------

